# Significant other?



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

I had my first date in a while on Tuesday, & I've got another one tonight with a 9/10 blond haired-blue eyed tall hottie. I'm really excited, she's smart, sweet and funny.

Does anyone on temp have a bf/gf or spouse?


----------



## migles (May 30, 2014)

pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2014)

Am I not allowed two or more significant others?


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

migles said:


> pictures or it didn't happen


 
Don't want to reveal her identity so this is as much as I'll post





:3
--



FAST6191 said:


> Am I not allowed two or more significant others?


 
Go for it. Post them all (if you have any).


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2014)

That was more of a hypothetical, I barely have enough desire/energy to allow me to spend my days reading up on whatever random field has taken my interest this week.


----------



## migles (May 30, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Don't want to reveal her identity so this is as much as I'll post
> -snip-
> :3
> --
> ...


 

i hope she sue you for uploading this 

this should be in edge of forum i think

also, if you wander gbatemp you can see there are a lot of 30+ people here a lot are married\got life etc... so the question "do tempers have special ones" is a little "dumb" (no offence please, my english is not fluent i dont know how to explain in a better way)

how about ask gbatempers their love story? how they met the love or if they were crushed by it.. or funny embarrassing stories


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> That was more of a hypothetical, I barely have enough desire/energy to allow me to spend my days reading up on whatever random field has taken my interest this week.


 
I know how you feel. Sometimes I wish I was asexual, the desire and pursuit of a girlfriend is very time consuming and exhausting.



migles said:


> i hope she sue you for uploading this
> --
> so the question "do tempers have special ones" is a little "dumb"


 

"Post a picture"
*does so*
"OMG YOU POSTED A PICTURE".

I don't appreciate being called "dumb" because you disagree with me. If you do not want to participate in this thread, feel free to leave.


----------



## migles (May 30, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> I know how you feel. Sometimes I wish I was asexual, the desire and pursuit of a girlfriend is very time consuming and exhausting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry, i dont want to call you dumb, i just didn't find a better word to describe why its a wrong question... your question is saying something like "gbatempers usually dont have gf\bf"

and i was joking about the sue part, please dont take it the bad\wrong way...

i would like to read some funny stories about gbatempers love experience


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

migles said:


> sorry, i dont want to call you dumb, i just didn't find a better word to describe why its a wrong question... your question is saying something like "gbatempers usually dont have gf\bf"
> 
> and i was joking about the sue part, please dont take it the bad\wrong way...
> 
> i would like to read some funny stories about gbatempers love experience


 
Oh okay, I understand there's a language barrier, no worries.

And a lot of them don't, I still don't have a gf lol. The 3rd poster in this thread doesn't. Most hardcore gamers don't seem to have a love life, for whatever reason.


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2014)

Had, had several.
I'd have to say that me last bf was the best I ever had c:


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Had, had several.
> I'd have to say that me last bf was the best I ever had c:


 
That's nice . How/why did you guys break up, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2014)

Didn't really worked out between each other.
Idk how it precisely went but me being scared as fuck when someone gets slightly upset had a big part in it ;p
Anyway, we didn't spoke to each other for like a month or so before I PM'd him me apologies.
Now we're just good mates c:

Edit:
He's the only one that still treats me with respect and treats me lovingly c:
I really like it but I dun want our friendship to be ruined.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Didn't really worked out between each other.
> Idk how it precisely went but me being scared as fuck when someone gets slightly upset had a big part in it ;p
> Anyway, we didn't spoke to each other for like a month or so before I PM'd him me apologies.
> Now we're just good mates c:
> ...


 
Was this online or did you know him IRL?


----------



## migles (May 30, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> I had my first date in a while on Tuesday.


 
tell us about your most embarassing funny love story 

were you shy when you was young? i was really shy and i happen to do a lot of stupid things, when i was in the 5th-6th grade i liked a girl from my class but i never had courage to talk with her.. once my friend decided to joke and tell her i wanted to chat with her, i was climbing the stairs and then she appeared in my front asking what i wanted to tell her, i did get so struggled i just ran way and i slipped in the stairs and almost fall down, then i skipped the next class just because i was too embarrassed...

i was such a weird kid....


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2014)

My right hand.


----------



## Narayan (May 30, 2014)

I had some when I was still in HS. The last girl scared me about marriage then I lost interest in girls.
A few years later, I liked a girl but then I didn't know what to do anymore and lost it. Still single now.

fakku is enough for now since it doesn't ask me anything in return.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

migles said:


> tell us about your most embarassing funny love story
> 
> were you shy when you was young? i was really shy and i happen to do a lot of stupid things, when i was in the 5th-6th grade i liked a girl from my class but i never had courage to talk with her.. once my friend decided to joke and tell her i wanted to chat with her, i was climbing the stairs and then she appeared in my front asking what i wanted to tell her, i did get so struggled i just ran way and i slipped in the stairs and almost fall down, then i skipped the next class just because i was too embarrassed...
> 
> i was such a weird kid....


 

I was always very shy and introverted. Since getting into sales it has helped me to be bold.

Funny story: In Florida once (for fun) I used random pickup lines on random girls, I'd go up to one "Hi, the voices in my head told me to come over and talk to you", stare at her for 15 seconds, then walk away

"Girl, you must be from Jamaica, because Jamaican me crazy" her friend got mad at me. lol.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (May 30, 2014)

Yeah i have one and shes ASIAN and shes a member on this site.. and she plays GAMES and watches ANIME and dresses up like characters from them


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 30, 2014)

I had one. o:
The relationship lasted almost 4 years, but I screwed up seemingly.


----------



## Eighteen (May 30, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Had, had several.
> I'd have to say that me last bf was the best I ever had c:


 
aww tnx <3 same here


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> with a 9/10 blond haired-blue eyed tall hottie


 
I can already tell with 99.7% certainty that you will go nowhere with this girl if THAT is the description given of her.
You must be a very awkward person to date.


----------



## Smuff (May 30, 2014)

That's me, that is.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

Smuff said:


> That's me, that is.


 
I love that show. Haha nice bro.



Hells Malice said:


> I can already tell with 99.7% certainty that you will go nowhere with this girl if THAT is the description given of her.


 

[complimenting girls is now bad]
Sure thing.

I see you also left out the next line


> she's smart, sweet and funny


.
--


Hells Malice said:


> You must be a very awkward person to date.


 
Must not be too awkward if we're meeting again tonight :3.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> [complimenting girls is now bad]
> Sure thing.
> 
> I see you also left out the next line
> ...


 
I had a real reply written but then realized it was a complete waste of time.
Needless to say if you think those are compliments, you pretty much proved my point, with interest.

Don't worry about it kiddo. You'll understand when you're older.


----------



## Zerousen (May 30, 2014)

So you're saying she's attractive enough to be a 9/10, but not attractive enough to be worth 10/10? I know you're just really giddy about all of this, but really, girls fucking hate that kind of shit.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I had a real reply written but then realized it was a complete waste of time.
> Needless to say if you think those are compliments, you pretty much proved my point, with interest.
> 
> Don't worry about it kiddo. You'll understand when you're older.


 
Your presumptive knowledge of women is humorous. She loves it when I compliment her looks. I love that this bothered you enough to comment on it.

So what's your date look like, I'm sure we'd all love to see .



Hikaru said:


> So you're saying she's attractive enough to be a 9/10, but not attractive enough to be worth 10/10? I know you're just really giddy about all of this, but really, girls fucking hate that kind of shit.


 
I've never seen a 10/10. I don't think they exist. She is however one of the hottest girls I've ever met and she loves it when I tell her.


----------



## chavosaur (May 30, 2014)

Been with my Love for FIVE years this November 14th
Its funny, I was just looking at a little timeline of how weve changed so much.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2014)

Spend time on women? Time that could be spent in the gym?






What do you think I am, gay?


----------



## GameWinner (May 30, 2014)

Welp, emigre stole my post.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 30, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Didn't really worked out between each other.
> Idk how it precisely went but me being scared as fuck when someone gets slightly upset had a big part in it ;p
> Anyway, we didn't spoke to each other for like a month or so before I PM'd him me apologies.
> Now we're just good mates c:
> ...


 
I can't help read your post in a Jack Sparrow voice.




chavosaur said:


> Been with my Love for FIVE years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2014)

I actually have 2 boyfriends that I live with. Josh and Michael. I've already posted pictures of Michael and myself, I need more of us three though since I am extremely camera shy.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Was this online or did you know him IRL?


 
Online at first, met up just after a month or so xd


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 31, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> She loves it when I compliment her looks


 
Women do like to be complimented on their looks, no denying that. I would love to know what Hells Malice is going on about.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 31, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> Women do like to be complimented on their looks, no denying that. I would love to know what Hells Malice is going on about.


 
He's talking about how he Objectified her by rating her looks on a scale. He told her she was sweet, smart and funny but I bet you he hasnt told her she's a 9/10 to her face. Shes not a movie or a video game. #YESALLWOMAN (<---- Just for the hell of it)


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 31, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> He's talking about how he Objectified her by rating her looks on a scale. He told her she was sweet, smart and funny but I bet you he hasnt told her she's a 9/10 to her face. Shes not a movie or a video game. #YESALLWOMAN (<---- Just for the hell of it)


 
Oh, right. That part. Maybe he should just drop the rating and say, "You're my silver medal". Jokes aside, that rating scale is not a good idea.


----------



## Pleng (May 31, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Most hardcore gamers don't seem to have a love life, for whatever reason.


 
baffling, isn't it!


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*


 

Please gimme that GIR bag ;_;


----------



## Hells Malice (May 31, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> He's talking about how he Objectified her by rating her looks on a scale. He told her she was sweet, smart and funny but I bet you he hasnt told her she's a 9/10 to her face. Shes not a movie or a video game. #YESALLWOMAN (<---- Just for the hell of it)


 
Pretty much this. I would also like to point out that "sweet, smart and pretty" is just about as generic a 'compliment' as you can get. Girls can go down to the bar and get that all fucking night long if they wanted that. Most women like compliments, definitely. But the thing is, they like good compliments. Not typical  drunken-I-want-in-your-pants-in-a-bad-way kind of compliments.

I'm mostly just poking fun at the kid though, simply because this thread was only made to brag. All his previous threads have pretty much been how much of a hilarious train wreck he is with females because he's a clueless 14 year old teenage boy.


----------



## GameSystem (May 31, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> I had my first date in a while on Tuesday, & I've got another one tonight with a 9/10* blond haired*-blue eyed tall hottie. I'm really excited, she's *smart*, sweet and funny.
> 
> Does anyone on temp have a bf/gf or spouse?


Self-explanatory.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 31, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> Women do like to be complimented on their looks, no denying that. I would love to know what Hells Malice is going on about.


 
Thank you. Hells malice has been pretty cool in the past, I assume SJW's got to his head.






Vengenceonu said:


> He's talking about how he Objectified her by rating her looks on a scale.


 
All men objectify women. That is how we determine if they are attractive enough to warrant our interest. Of course I wouldn't tell her the rating to her face, the same way I wouldn't tell a party host I just took a huge crap in their toilet, it's the truth but saying out loud would be rude and pointless.



Hells Malice said:


> Pretty much this. I would also like to point out that "sweet, smart and pretty" is just about as generic a 'compliment' as you can get. Girls can go down to the bar and get that all fucking night long if they wanted that. Most women like compliments, definitely. But the thing is, they like good compliments. Not typical drunken-I-want-in-your-pants-in-a-bad-way kind of compliments.
> 
> I'm mostly just poking fun at the kid though, simply because this thread was only made to brag. All his previous threads have pretty much been how much of a hilarious train wreck he is with females because he's a clueless 14 year old teenage boy.


 
Why are you so upset? Don't act like you don't initially judge women based on their looks, I know that's not it. Is it jealousy? I'm really excited I'm finally going out with a girl I like, I made this thread in happiness, not from bragging.


----------



## Flame (May 31, 2014)

wife and GF?


sure...


My wifes name is Blackjack and GF is hookers....


----------



## Mario92 (May 31, 2014)

My very own furry husbando would definitly be nice


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2014)

I am a rock. I am an island.


----------



## Ace (Jun 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I am a rock. I am an island.


 
The feeling's mutual. Haven't had a GF, and my longest fling lasted a month. Makes me wonder if I was built to be alone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sure smells like teenagers in here.




Depravo said:


> I am a rock. I am an island.


 
You're surrounded by water and your only companion is a football with a face?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 1, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You're surrounded by water and your only companion is a football with a face?


I *AM* the football.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> I can't help read your post in a Jack Sparrow voice.


 
I... gotten that reaction from a few people before ;p

Edit:


ProtoKun7 said:


> Sure smells like teenagers in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Depravo said:


> I *AM* the football.


 

It was a volleyball lads.


----------



## jargus (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had my girlfriend for almost 5 years (anniversary in July). We just got back from a vacation together. Only reason I haven't popped the question yet (though I've been tempted to just say it more times than I can count) is that the job market around here sucks and even with out combined resources we wouldn't be able to afford living on our for more than a handful of months. Its a really irritating situation sometimes.


----------



## MindBuddah (Jun 8, 2014)

Me and my wife from about 2 years ago. Am Anglo/Irish and my wife is Pakistani. Still going strong after many years and she is a gamer.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 8, 2014)

MindBuddah said:


> Am Anglo/Irish and my wife is Pakistani (...) and she is a gamer.


Seems like a interesting combination


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I would also like to point out that "sweet, smart and pretty" is just about as generic a 'compliment' as you can get.


 
Actually, I like compliments like that. Generic, yes, but cute all the same.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 8, 2014)

Well there have been others.......significant not so much


----------



## MindBuddah (Jun 8, 2014)

Walker D said:


> Seems like a interesting combination



Oh it can be! When it comes to relationships I find the best advice is when your wife/girlfriend says " Well its fine then?" Oh it is not fine! Stop everything your doing just in case!!!! :-)


----------



## Bake (Jun 8, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Why are you so upset? Don't act like you don't initially judge women based on their looks, I know that's not it. Is it jealousy?


 
Been reading the nonsense in this thread and I was wondering if you'd drop the jealousy bomb. Still amazed you did. Pretty sad.


----------



## BvanBart (Jun 8, 2014)

The number of GUYS with an actual GIRLSAVATAR stays amazing me here...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> The number of GUYS with an actual GIRLSAVATAR stays amazing me here...


 
There's no such thing as a "girls avatar" unless you believe in the whole arbitrary genderification bullshit.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 8, 2014)

MindBuddah said:


> Oh it can be! When it comes to relationships I find the best advice is when your wife/girlfriend says " Well its fine then?" Oh it is not fine! Stop everything your doing just in case!!!! :-)


Hah! Yes after being married for nearly 15 years now, and several girls before that, I can definitely agree here!
In fact if yer missus simply utters the word 'fine' at you, you can rest assured that you're in seriously deep shit, and should probably run out of the house, drive to the nearest florist and spend a good £20.... works for me! ....50% of the time anyway....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Hah! Yes after being married for nearly 15 years now, and several girls before that, I can definitely agree here!
> In fact if yer missus simply utters the word 'fine' at you, you can rest assured that you're in seriously deep shit, and should probably run out of the house, drive to the nearest florist and spend a good £20.... works for me! ....50% of the time anyway....



How the hell do I respond to "Do you think I look fine?"?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> The number of GUYS with an actual GIRLSAVATAR stays amazing me here...


 
You could say that that's pretty sexist ._.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> How the hell do I respond to "Do you think I look fine?"?


You look fine like my oldest french wine?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol I'm single again


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> How the hell do I respond to "Do you think I look fine?"?


Definitely time to get to the nearest florist: basically she'd be saying "Do you think I look like I'm going to rip your bollocks off with a pair of crocodile clips?" - run for yer fukkin life!

Actually you should be hitting panic stations before she's even got to 'fine' in that sentence: "Do you think I look--(insert any word)?" = you're treading on thin ice with ANY reply


----------



## Minox (Jun 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> How the hell do I respond to "Do you think I look fine?"?


"Just perfect"?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2014)

Minox said:


> "Just perfect"?



Only just? *proceeds to waste another half hour doing makeup*


----------



## Ozito (Jun 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> It was a volleyball lads.


Wasn't it a basketball?


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 8, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Wasn't it a basketball?


 
His name is Wilson. 



Spoiler


----------



## elmoemo (Jun 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Only just? *proceeds to waste another half hour doing makeup*


You look perfect  followed by a kiss


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Wasn't it a basketball?


 
Volleyball, it's name is Wilson.
Named after the manufacturer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> It was a volleyball lads.


 
You think I'm talking about something specific?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You think I'm talking about something specific?


 

Could very well be ;o


----------

